# The $7.00 Iridium NGK plugs



## ddigital99 (May 3, 2005)

GET EM!!!

worth every penny and more.

bought my Z31 back.

biggest noticible mod yet.


----------



## Xorti7 (Dec 27, 2004)

Awesome, thanks for the tip, mine are due for a change anyway. What other mods do you have?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

ddigital99 said:


> biggest noticible mod yet.


Either your old plugs were really bad, or you haven't done much then...


----------



## ddigital99 (May 3, 2005)

i have only the basics:

K&N Cone Filter + Intake Piping
3in Certified Muffler exhaust all the way with a highflow muffler.(Magnaflow)
Greddy manual boost controller (toggling 6-10PSI) 6 just chillin - 10 quick race
Greddy POV (set at 10 PSI) - dont wanna push it, cause i got alot of miles.
NGK Iridium Plugs
NGK spark plug wires(hard to get, but why not get em?)

nothing too serious, but the NGK plugs made a big difference and pulled everything together I guess. When I would accelerate before I would have slight hesitations, now smooth as can be. My car just feels tons better those friggin plugs. OFF COURSE the boost controller woke that old Turbo up, but without the NGK Iridiums your not running at your best imho. but I'm by no means an expert. 

Next is - a Greddy intercooler if i can save up for it. Then i'll move the POV to 12PSI maybe 14 PSI on a cold day if I feeling lucky.

P.S. Stay away from titanium plugs unless you have an N/A. An old wives tale says Turbo models don't like em so much.


----------



## ddigital99 (May 3, 2005)

*Hey asleepZ*

Is it worth getting a BOV for an A/T. I heard A/T hold the boost well, but I've also heard to the contrary.

btw, what's a WAI?


----------



## Xorti7 (Dec 27, 2004)

how much did a set of ngk wires cost ya?


----------



## ddigital99 (May 3, 2005)

*NGK Wires*



Xorti7 said:


> how much did a set of ngk wires cost ya?


I got em for $55.00 with free shipping. This is where i got them from:

http://www.2kracing.com/index.php/cPath/538_542_578

Your Z will be smilin with em!


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

I'm not convinced of the abilities of one spark plug over another. A spark plug is a spark plug, the internal construction is similar in all of them. I've gotten good results from $.99 Bosch Supers and $.99 Champions. As far as plug wires go, anything above factory stock is a waste unless you are running more boost and need a fatter spark. See, something about spark systems, they'll only put out what is required to bridge the plug gap under various conditions.  Bigger wires and better plugs net you absolute zero performance gain in and of themselves. Unless they were already required by A: more boost, B: a bigger plug gap, requiring a bigger spark 

I'm thinking your old plugs were pretty shot, and you gapped the new plugs a bit tighter, resulting in better spark response.


----------



## n2zcars (Jun 21, 2005)

Zen31ZR said:


> I'm not convinced of the abilities of one spark plug over another. A spark plug is a spark plug, the internal construction is similar in all of them. I've gotten good results from $.99 Bosch Supers and $.99 Champions...QUOTE]
> 
> Can't agree on all of this, ZEN.
> 
> ...


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

I ran 13.9 and 16 psi on a set of $.99 Champions.  

You are right about Bosch Platinums fouling out, but then again they will do that on most older cars. The spark area is far too small to take much in the way of carbon deposits. I wouldn't run Bosch Platinums if they were given to me. 
I also wouldn't use any of the supposed super powered 4-point or twin-tip $7.00 plugs either. Pure garbage.


----------



## n2zcars (Jun 21, 2005)

Zen31ZR said:


> I ran 13.9 and 16 psi on a set of $.99 Champions.
> 
> ...
> I also wouldn't use any of the supposed super powered 4-point or twin-tip $7.00 plugs either. Pure garbage.


Agreed 100% on the splitfires, etc. I did run the iridiums mentioned above for about two weeks (had to take them out and blow the fuel/carbon off of them twice). I have to say the power increase was enough that I could feel a noticeable difference, but in my case not worth the hassle.

Every L6 Z I've ever had fouled plugs sooner or later, usually during cold starts. It always seems to start on the #5 cylinder, then the rest fall like dominoes. If someone would make some iridiums with big fat electrodes like my NGK BPRs, they would no doubt be awesome for the older Zs. But they would also probably cost about $300.00/set.

Such is life.


----------



## Domdogg123 (Nov 12, 2004)

I don't understand why people think that those splitfires or Bosch +4 plugs will increase spark just cause there's more ends on them...Don't they realize that electricity follows the path of least resistance, meaning only one spark?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Domdogg123 said:


> I don't understand why people think that those splitfires or Bosch +4 plugs will increase spark just cause there's more ends on them...Don't they realize that electricity follows the path of least resistance, meaning only one spark?


Most people have no idea of the principles of electricity. Another reason those mega-ground kits are so popular. Nothing in those kits you can't do yourself for 1/3 the price, and only so many cables are necessary for optimal grounding. 

I've seen videos of Splitfires and others in action, the spark only goes to one electrode, and always the same one. The only thing you can do to possible make a single electrode spark plug better than it already is, is to move the ground point to the side, instead of where it is normally. This creates a slightly better flamefront, in the center of the chamber, but the long term advantages are probably not worth the time... I modified a set of plugs like that on an old Maverick of mine, and while it seemed to have better throttle response, I couldn't be absolutely sure.


----------

